# contração: de eles, dum, duma



## regalsun

Olá gente,
  Tenho uma questão sobre o uso das duas palavras. elas são muito usadas? Porque eu normalmente vejo *de um* e *de uma*.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Macunaíma

Essa contração, embora comum na fala, fica meio "feia" quando escrita ( Quem acha isso? Bem, eu só consultei a mim mesmo para responder...). A maioria prefere escrever _de um_, _de uma_. Às vezes também se pronuncia assim __de um_, _de uma_, _em um_, _em uma_,etc.

Grande abraço!

P.S. Regalsun, o correto seria "tenho uma pergunta sobre..."


----------



## regalsun

Muito obrigado Macunaíma, pela resposta e a correção. Eu não falo o idioma muito bem . Comecei estudar o português, há onze meses atrás.


----------



## Macunaíma

regalsun said:


> Comecei estudar o português, há onze meses atrás ou há onze meses atrás.


 
As correções são só para ajudar, Regalsun. Por favor faça o mesmo comigo quando você me vir no Fórum de Inglês, e me avise se minhas correções parecerem inconvenientes.

Parabéns pelo excelente português conseguido em tão pouco tempo.

Abraço.


----------



## jess oh seven

Estas contrações são pouca usadas também no português de Portugal (na escrita)?


----------



## Outsider

São geralmente evitadas no português escrito, embora usá-las não seja incorrecto (alguns escritores portugueses de renome usam-nas sem problemas). Mas mesmo as pessoas que escrevem "de um", "de uma", etc., pronunciam muitas vezes "dum", "duma", etc.


----------



## jess oh seven

Obrigada


----------



## Ancia

Olá!!!

Tenho uma dúvida (outra). Sei que na linguagem oral e na escrita informal é comum contraer "de eles"> "deles", "de uma"> "duma", etc. e que isso nao é permitido na escrita formal. Mas,  a contraçao "em um"> "num" ou "em aquele"> "naquele", é ou nao é permitid na escrita formal.

Muito obrigado


----------



## Outsider

Permita-me que o corrija.



Ancia said:


> Sei que na linguagem oral e na escrita informal é comum contrair "de eles"> "deles", "de uma"> "duma", etc. e que isso nao é permitido na escrita formal. Mas,  a contraçao "em um"> "num" ou "em aquele"> "naquele", é ou nao é permitid na escrita formal.



A contracção _de + eles > deles_ é obrigatória em todos os registos, a não ser que as duas palavras caiam em orações distintas.
A contracção _de + uma > duma_ é pouco habitual na escrita, embora correcta.
As contracções _em um > num_ e _em aquele> naquele_ são perfeitamente comuns e aceites em linguagem formal, em Portugal. No Brasil, são de evitar.


----------



## Vanda

Sim ancia, pode contrair: dele, dela, numa, num...

Obviamente, como sempre, haverá casos em que as contrações não devem ser feitas. Exemplo.



> A expressão "*dum*", derivada da fusão da preposição "de" com o artigo indefinido "um", é perfeitamente aceita e abonada pelos dicionários, assim como "num", que é a fusão da preposição "em" com o artigo indefinido "um":


 
http://www.tvcultura.com.br/aloesco...alavras-contracao-embora-aguardente-daqui.htm


> Veja as contrações mais consagradas, que podemos usar sem susto:
> ​*no / na
> dum / duma
> num / numa
> neste / nesta
> daquele / daquela
> naquele / naquelahttp://www.tvcultura.com.br/aloesco...alavras-contracao-embora-aguardente-daqui.htm*http://www.tvcultura.com.br/aloesco...alavras-contracao-embora-aguardente-daqui.htm​


http://www.tvcultura.com.br/aloesco...alavras-contracao-embora-aguardente-daqui.htm


----------



## beleza

Hi,

Can someone please clear up for me once and for all which of the below are most acceptable for FORMAL writing in BRAZILIAN PORTUGUESE

Duma/ de um pais
numa/ em uma casa
Nessa etc/ Em essa

Thanks alot


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Permita-me que o corrija.
> A contracção _de + eles > deles_ é obrigatória em todos os registos, a não ser que as duas palavras caiam em orações distintas.
> A contracção _de + uma > duma_ é pouco habitual na escrita, embora correcta.
> As contracções _em um > num_ e _em aquele> naquele_ são perfeitamente comuns e aceites em linguagem formal, em Portugal. No Brasil, são de evitar.



Só um reparo, aqui não acontece com "naquele", só mesmo as contrações "num" e "dum" são evitadas, a grande maioria são obrigatórias até. 

Será que acontece em todos os casos a contração de "de +a /eles", Out? 

"eu tenho medo _de eles_ me virem".
"não se pode excluir a hipótese _de a_ menina ter saído de casa"

Nesses casos (exceções), acho que não é possível ocorrer.


----------



## aefavant

NUma, duma, dessa, nessa, nesse, desse, desta etc are contractions of prepositions with articles.
In fact, many people think contractions are informal or wrong, when they actually would be noted as formal, correct and even being used by famous writers.

Personally, I would say that if you want to always sound right, do not used them.

Eu entrei numa casa rosa but, Eu entrei em uma casa rosa.

When I speak, I will used contractions all the time. In wrinting, sometimes; mainly because some people may find it odd or even incorrect. Although it´s not uncommon for me to use´em in formal memos, for example.

In Portuguese contractions are not taken as in English, it´s more like Italian or German, where contractions are common and erudite!
Grammatically saying, that´s alright any you choose. Use them at will, just doN´T abuse´em


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Permita-me que o corrija.
> As contracções _em um > num_ e _em aquele __> naquele_ são perfeitamente comuns e aceites em linguagem formal, em Portugal. No Brasil, são de evitar.



Viva,

Relativamente a _em aquele/em aquela, _posso dizer com alguma segurança que ninguém escreve assim, quer se trate de linguagem informal, quer seja linguagem formal. O mesmo para _nesse/nessa_ e _neste/nesta_, _desse/dessa_ e _deste desta_, as quais se escrevem sempre contraídas. Isto é válido tanto para Portugal como para o Brasil.

A única diferença entre as duas normas é que, em linguagem mais formal, os brasileiros preferem não contrair _em um_ e _em uma_. No entanto, na linguagem informal/coloquial, aquelas contracções são muito utilizadas. Por exemplo, acho que ninguém diria ou escreveria _"em uma boa"_ em vez de "numa boa".
_
Cumprimentos

_


----------



## MOC

aefavant said:


> Eu entrei numa casa rosa but, Eu entrei em uma casa rosa.




Eu diria e escreveria a primeira. Em geral, as pessoas em Portugal farão o mesmo.


----------



## Alentugano

Em Portugal poderíamos escrever algo como _"dois produtos em um", "duas histórias em um só volume"_, sem que isso soasse demasiadamente estranho. Não obstante, poder-se-ia usar a contracção _num _em qualquer uma daquelas frases (especialmente na segunda).


----------



## MOC

É verdade, mas no caso que eu colei no meu comentário? É mais raro que não se faça a contracção, não?


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Será que acontece em todos os casos a contração de "de +a /eles", Out?
> 
> "eu tenho medo _de eles_ me verem".
> "não se pode excluir a hipótese _de a_ menina ter saído de casa"
> 
> Nesses casos (exceções), acho que não é possível ocorrer.


Mas eu não disse outra coisa:



Outsider said:


> A contracção _de + eles > deles_ é obrigatória em todos os registos, *a não ser que as duas palavras caiam em orações distintas*.


Quando as duas palavras estão em orações distintas, como nos seus exemplos, recomenda-se não fazer a contracção na escrita (ainda que a fala nem sempre faça o mesmo).



Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal poderíamos escrever algo como _"dois produtos em um", "duas histórias em um só volume"_, sem soar demasiadamente estranho. Não obstante, poder-se-ia usar a contracção _num _em qualquer uma daquelas frases (especialmente na segunda).


Certo. Há mais alguns casos em que não se faz a contracção. Mas são situações muito pontuais. Regra geral, _em + um_ é para contrair, aqui.


----------



## Alentugano

MOC said:


> É verdade, mas no caso que eu colei no meu comentário? É mais raro que não se faça a contracção, não?



Sim, de acordo. O engraçado é que eu acho que, com o tempo, fui-me habituando a _em um/em uma _e actualmente já não estranho tanto esse uso. Agora, as primeiras vezes que as li, achava-as completamente descabidas.


----------



## Macunaíma

Alandria said:


> "eu tenho medo _de eles_ me virem".
> "não se pode excluir a hipótese _de a_ menina ter saído de casa"
> 
> Nesses casos (exceções), acho que não é possível ocorrer.


 
A contração ocorre sempre no caso em que _dele_ é um pronome possessivo. Nos exemplos da Alandria, o _de _é uma exigência da regência nominal do adjetivo _medo_ e do substantivo _hipótese_, e que, por acaso, é seguido do pronome _ele_ e do artigo _a_. Sinceramente, eu confesso que não saberia dizer se _de_ e _ele/a_ nos exemplos da Alandria estão em orações distintas -eu sou péssimo em análise sintática e já fiquei de recuperação em português por isso quando era estudante- mas talvez alguém possa vir aqui e dizer.

Assim como nos exemplos da Alandria, aqui também a contração não seria possível: 

_"Meus pais tinham medo de eu me tornar um irresponsável" (não existe d'eu )_
_"Vocês deviam ter levado em conta o fato de ele ser reincidente"_

Sim, pensando bem, acho que são orações distintas. Mas não vou entrar nisso, deixo para quem sabe explicar.

Quanto ao uso das contrações _dum/duma_ e _num/numa_ no Brasil, elas existem, claro. No entanto tendem a ser evitadas na escrita, e algumas pessoas às vezes não contraem nem na fala, o que de modo nenhum soa estranho quando a pronúncia e a prosódia da língua já estão adaptadas.

_Macunaíma_


----------



## Outsider

Repare que, nos três exemplos, o pronome em questão é sujeito de um infinitivo que vem depois dele. Isto é típico.


----------



## Vanda

Se se tivessem dado o trabalho de olhar o link que eu coloquei lá em cima, já teriam visto a explicação. 

Um pouco mais, já que gostaram tanto.



> Convém lembrar que, na linguagem escrita formal, predomina a construção em que a preposição não se funde com o artigo ou com alguns pronomes ("ele/a", "este/a", "isso", "aquilo" etc.) Nos textos jornalísticos modernos, por exemplo, a separação ocorre em quase 100% dos casos.
> Convém lembrar também que essa questão só faz sentido quando se trata de preposição que introduz oração que tenha verbo no infinitivo.


 
Da fonte acima.


----------



## Ancia

olá!

Eu nao sabia que este ia ser um tema tao interessante!!

Muito obrigado a todos,  espero que as vossas sugeências me servam para escrever português um bocadinho melhor


----------



## dakotabrett

Macunaíma said:


> Assim como nos exemplos da Alandria, aqui também a contração não seria possível:
> 
> _"Meus pais tinham medo de eu me tornar um irresponsável" (não existe d'eu )_
> _"Vocês deviam ter levado em conta o fato de ele ser reincidente"_


 
Sério? Eu sempre pensei que se escrevia "o fato dele ser reincidente". Será que me enganava?


----------



## Alandria

dakotabrett said:


> Sério? Eu sempre pensei que se escrevia "o fato dele ser reincidente". Será que me enganava?



Na fala coloquial, a tendência é que ocorra a contração nesse caso, mas na escrita, não.


----------



## MOC

dakotabrett said:


> Sério? Eu sempre pensei que se escrevia "o fato dele ser reincidente". Será que me enganava?




Veja a frase como no inglês, e ajudará a entender.


_"Vocês deviam ter levado em conta o fato de ele ser reincidente"

_Tradução literal:

"You should have taken into account *the fact that he* is a reoffender"


_"Vocês deviam ter levado em conta o fato dele ser reincidente"

_Tradução literal:

"You should have taken into account *his fact *is a reoffender"



No primeiro caso a pessoa é reincidente, no segundo caso, o seu facto é que o é. Está na hora de o facto ir preso. 


Como já foi dito aqui por muita gente, na fala coloquial é comum por ser mais fácil de dizer (eu por acaso nem digo assim). Também se dirá "independentemente deu querer ou não", quando a frase mesmo é "independentemente de eu querer ou não" até porque "deu" não existe.



Agora, quando se diz "a comida dele" em vez de "a comida de ele", aí sim foi feita a tal contracção referida acima, e é feita mesmo na escrita.

Para tentar fazer uma analogia ao inglês, seria como dizer "his food" em vez de "the food of he" ou talvez "the food of him". Não é exactamente o mesmo porque obviamente estamos a falar de línguas diferentes, com regras diferentes, mas só para ter uma ideia.

Percebeu, ou foi muito complicado?


----------



## Lusofilo

Eu procurei no diccionário e encontrei "duma: contracção etc" sem restricções para sua utilização, mas olhando na rede a gente usa quase sempre "de uma".

O que é, que as contracções "dum" e "duma" ficaram obsoletas?


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

Não acho!

Pode ser que na escrita encontres "de uma" mas na fala do dia a dia, quase toda a gente diz "dum" ou "duma".


----------



## Macunaíma

No Brasil, acho que por causa da palatização do _de_ (viram só? já estou pegando o jargão do fórum!) o mais comum é pronuciá-las separadamente: _dji_ _uma_. Em Portugal, embora se possa pronunciar _d'uma, _evita-se escrever _duma_ por questão de estilo, provavelmente. Contrações como _numa_ e _num_, encontradas na fala brasileira, também são evitadas na escrita formal por não serem consideradas _'elegantes'_.

_Macunaíma_


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

Provavelmente no Brasil as pronunciam separadamente, mas já ouví muitos portugueses que na fala, as pronunciam juntas, ou seja "dum" e "duma".

Mas também o uso dalgumas frases e/ou palavras e inclusive da pronúncia que destas se faz depende muito do país e da cidade...
Cumprimentos.


----------



## GDS

Realmente no dia-a-dia se usa informalmente, porém seu emprego constante pode causar um vício que comprometerá documentos e textos despercebidamente e talvez seja este um dos motivos para evitar-se o uso da contração.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

"Dum/duma" e "num/numa" são contrações clássicas, que nada têm de deselegantes ou informais. Camões servia-se delas abundantemente ("[as irmãs] que, de vista total sendo privadas / Todas três dum só olho se serviam."). Pelo menos no português do Brasil, tem havido muita resistência ao emprego dessas contrações, por força de uma dessas idiossincrasias cujo motivo ninguém consegue explicar.


----------



## Macunaíma

Dom Casmurro said:


> "Dum/duma" e "num/numa" são contrações clássicas, que nada têm de deselegantes ou informais(...)Pelo menos no português do Brasil, tem havido muita resistência ao emprego dessas contrações, por força de uma dessas idiossincrasias cujo motivo ninguém consegue explicar.


 
Há resistência a elas por serem consideradas deselegantes. O que é o conceito de elegância e estilo senão uma idiossincrasia? Os manuais de redação são claros ao desaconselhar seu uso e você nunca vai encontrar duma/dum na imprensa e muito raramente numa/num. Está ao alcance de quem quiser usar essas formas fazê-lo, porque incorreto não é. Eu não uso porque não gosto, mas deixo claro que não é errado.


----------



## Alentugano

Macunaíma said:


> Há resistência a elas por serem consideradas deselegantes. O que é o conceito de elegância e estilo senão uma idiossincrasia? Os manuais de redação são claros ao desaconselhar seu uso e você nunca vai encontrar duma/dum na imprensa e muito raramente numa/num. Está ao alcance de quem quiser usar essas formas fazê-lo, porque incorreto não é. Eu não uso porque não gosto, mas deixo claro que não é errado.


 
Caro Macú,
permita-me discordar de *si* (em Portugal, este "si" é tolerado), conquanto eu adoro ler tudo quanto é mídia brasileira e olha que eu vejo muitas vezes essas contrações (num/numa) sendo usadas, acho que é mais uma questão de estilo pessoal. Para contextualizar posso lhe dizer que sou leitor de revistas como Veja, Caros Amigos, Bravo!, etc. e em todas elas é possível verificar isso mesmo - uns autores usam, outros não - sem justificativa aparente que não seja por uma questão de estilo próprio.
Em relação a "duma" vocês têm razão, é mais raro ela ocorrer em textos brasileiros, mas, de quando em vez, alguém a usa.

Saudações lusas!


----------



## Macunaíma

Alentugano said:


> Caro Macú,
> permita-me discordar de *si*


 
Você tem razão, Alentugano. No caso específico de num e numa há um pouco de exagero naquele "raramente". Eu peguei aqui um exemplar de Veja que está na minha escrivanhia e vi alguns num/numa: "Numa demonstração de confiança, o Citibank montou em Bogotá seu call-center latino-americano". Mas, no Infomoney, acabei de ler: "Em uma semana marcada pela volatilidade, Bovespa acumulou perdas de cerca de 7%". Questão talvez de estilo pessoal mesmo, como você disse. Quanto a dum e duma, no entanto, não tenho dúvida de que é rarissimamente encontrado na imprensa brasileira.


----------



## Odinh

'Num' e 'numa' são muito usados, tanto na escrita quanto na fala. Já 'dum' e 'duma' sofrem restrições, mormente na escrita. Na fala seu uso no Brasil é mais regional. Aqui em Belo Horizonte prefere-se o 'de (dji) um/uma', embora não seja totalmente estranho o uso da contração. Citando um exemplo paradigmático, eu nunca diria 'filho de uma p...', diria 'filho duma p...'.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Macunaíma said:


> Há resistência a elas por serem consideradas deselegantes. O que é o conceito de elegância e estilo senão uma idiossincrasia? Os manuais de redação são claros ao desaconselhar seu uso e você nunca vai encontrar duma/dum na imprensa e muito raramente numa/num. Está ao alcance de quem quiser usar essas formas fazê-lo, porque incorreto não é. Eu não uso porque não gosto, mas deixo claro que não é errado.


Não discordo de você. E até confesso que é dificílimo, para mim, escrever dum/duma com naturalidade. Você não percebeu, mas eu mesmo escrevi, ao fazer a apologia dessa contração: "por força *de uma* dessas idiossincrasias...". Na língua falada é diferente, como Odinh observou ("filho de uma p..." vs. "filho duma p..."). Mas mesmo em situações bem informais - e até exclamativas, como em "vou explicar de uma vez por todas!" - não é tão comum a ocorrência do dum/duma.

Na verdade, o que me chateia nessas idiossincrasias é a maneira tirânica como se instalam nos nossos hábitos vocabulares. Nem sei se é uma questão de elegância ou de estilo. É, creio, uma arbitrariedade praticada, a partir de certo momento, por uma certa elite. Imagino, como hipótese meramente lúdica, uma imposição ditada por algum poderoso que, ao publicar seus editais, exigia dos redatores o expurgo do "dum e do "duma". 

Um exercício interessante seria catar, nos nossos autores clássicos, a quantidade de dum/duma que aparece nos seus textos. Se Machado de Assis usava essa contração, teremos a certeza de que até a sua morte, no comecinho do século XX, os brasileiros não tinham problemas com ela. Avancemos e verifiquemos se o Lima Barreto, e logo a seguir o Graciliano, e mais adiante o Mário de Andrade, e finalmente a Clarice Lispector, usavam ou não usavam "dum" e "duma". Com essa metodologia, será fácil determinar o período da nossa história em que a contração caiu em desuso - ou melhor, deixou de ser uma formação clássica para tornar-se vetusta.


----------



## Outsider

Vários escritores portugueses do século XX usaram livremente _dum_ e _duma_. Mas na imprensa e em traduções, obras técnicas e documentos oficiais parece-me que a tendência é não fazer a contracção. Suponho que seja porque, ao contrário de outras contracções como _do_ ou _num_, ainda acontece muito não se fazer contracção na linguagem falada mais formal. Por isso, as pessoas identificam não contrair com um registo mais cuidado, e como a escrita é por natureza formal acham impróprio usar as contracções quando escrevem.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outsider said:


> ...as pessoas identificam não contrair com um registo mais cuidado, e como a escrita é por natureza formal acham impróprio usar as contracções quando escrevem.


----------



## Alandria

Por outro lado, é bem mais fácil contrair na imprensa brasileira neste caso:

"medo dele ser eleito"

nas páginas portuguesas eu veria com muito mais freqüência:

"medo de ele ser eleito"


----------



## Macunaíma

Alandria said:


> Por outro lado, é bem mais fácil contrair na imprensa brasileira neste caso:
> 
> "medo dele ser eleito"


 
Essa é uma contração comum na fala -mas que dificilmente seria vista em um jornal ou revista, convenhamos. Essa questão do sujeito de subordinada introduzido por preposição confunde -afinal é certo ou errado contrair? Veja estas frases e seus autores:

_"Antes dele avistar o palácio de Porto Alvo"_ -Camilo Castelo Branco
_"Antes do sol nascer, já era nascido"_ -Padre Antônio Vieira

Essas eu tirei deste artigo: _A Hora *da* Onça Beber Água_


----------



## Dom Casmurro

O artigo é interessante. Entre outras coisas, ensina que não estamos no bom caminho quando falamos de  "contração". Não se trata de contração, pelo que entendo, e sim de elisão. Ou não?


----------



## Outsider

Muitas contracções formam-se por elisão. São conceitos que não se excluem.


----------



## Vanda

Já que o assunto voltou à tona, vejam esta resposta do ciberdúvidas.
Mais esta.


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Interessante o ponto da "palatalização" ou "desdentalização" se preferirem. O /duma/ só é possivel no nordeste e outras localidades não-palatalizadas. Aqui em Juiz de Fora (MG), como o "d" com "i" é /dzi/, o "duma" nunca acontece, senão que acontece a contração /dzuma/ (risos) que aos meus ouvidos (talvez preconceitusos por estudarem Letras) soa muito muito feio!


----------



## Vanda

Vizinho, fala aqui uma ubaense, vai me dizer que nós da Zona da Mata nunca dizemos aquela expressão usada por Dom Casmurro, filho duma...?!


----------



## bhagavan dasa

ahahaahahahah! Essa expressão "nóis de minas fala" /duma/ porque os sons oclusivos são muito melhores que os africados para se chingar! (há estudos sérios sobre isso).


----------



## Alandria

Já ouvi muitos paulistanos falarem "duma", acho que isso não tem nada a ver com o nordeste. Fora que os mais idosos de São Paulo, em geral, não palatalizam os dês e tês.


----------



## Atlántico

Olá gente,

Tenho uma pergunta sobre as palavras "duma" e "dum."  Quero saber se existe um tipo da regra sobre o uso dessas palavras. Me parece que algumas pessoas dizem - que "duma" é demasiado coloquial, e também, é "poor taste" ou "inapropriado" para a escrita formal. Mas, eu não estou certa. O que vocês acham? Pode utilizar "duma" na escrita formal, ou é necessário usar as palavras completas (de uma, em vez de "duma")?

Todos as sugestões são bem-vindos!

atlántico

P.S. - Eu sei que já há uma pergunta (a discussion thread) sobre este assunto no WR, mas as respostas foram contraditórias, e eu quero saber sobre o uso dessas palavras na *escrita formal/academica* - Obrigrado!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Olha amigo, eu pessoalmente acho coloquial, impróprio para escrita formal, e prefiro separar ("este texto é de um autor desconhecido" - embora "... é dum autor desconhecido" não seja erro).

Mas há casos em que tem mesmo de se separar, ou seja, quando não significa posse nem procedência. ("O facto de um autor não ser conhecido não impede que seja apreciado").

Para as minudências gramaticais vê no ciberdúvidas: http://www.ciberduvidas.com/resposta.php?id=3435
HTH


----------



## estudiantedeespanol

Hi,

Is it okay in Brazilian Portuguese to keep 'de + um/uma' separate, or is it more common to collapse them (i.e. dum/duma)???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nonstar

It is ok, yes. You will hear _de uma_ more often. Well... depends on where you are.


----------



## Leandro

At least here in Brazil it's more common to say "de uma" (when we speak it comes ou like this "'djiuma").


----------



## estudiantedeespanol

Perfect - that's what i  I thought! Thanks.


----------



## Vanda

Estudiante don't forget to search first in the dictionary page. See:
type: dum, look at the subtitle:

*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'dum' no título:*
contração: de eles, dum, duma

There is a discussion on the same issue. Better, now they are merged with yours.


----------



## Vanda

O que eu sempre digo a respeito das contrações: dum, duma e quejandos:


> Em nosso país, parece que formas como “dum” e “num” são sentidas por boa parte dos usuários do idioma como informais, portanto não adequadas a um texto escrito em registro formal, ou, mais ainda, como típicas de falantes incultos, o que torna seu uso ainda menos recomendável. Mas tudo isso não passa de tolice: “dum”, “num”, “nalgum”, etc., são formas legítimas do português, abonadas desde o Renascimento e usadas por grandes literatos, como Fernando Pessoa. Mais ainda, o fato de os portugueses quase não pronunciarem o “e” átono faz com que a enunciação de “de um” como “dum” seja natural em Portugal e, consequentemente, em suas ex-colônias de África e Ásia.


 Vejam o artigo completo.


----------



## Hagafiero

> você não pode juntar "de", "da" e seus derivados com artigos indefinidos como "um", o certo seria "de um"


Até pode, na verdade. Existem _dum _e _duma_, mas, no Brasil, quase não são usados. Em Portugal são mais comuns.


----------



## guihenning

Exato. Dum, duma, numa, donde, num, numa, etc estão de acordo com a norma-padrão.


----------



## Calx

Hagafiero said:


> Até pode, na verdade. Existem _dum _e _duma_, mas, no Brasil, quase não são usados. Em Portugal são mais comuns.


Aqui no sul, mais especificamente nas regiões que pronunciam /de/ ao invés de /dʒi/, sempre falamos dum/duma.
E num/numa também, mas nunca tinha notado que era só aqui.


----------



## dangliatica

Acredito que "numa" seja uma contração usada no país todo, não? 

Onde estão as peças? Estão numa mala, numa sacola... (especialmente na linguagem oral). Quase nunca ouço "em uma mala".


----------



## Vanda

Variações sobre um mesmo tema: ainda as contrações.


----------



## xiskxisk

Isso não seria problema por cá.

De um e dum lêem-se da mesma maneira, tal como de eles e deles, de uma e duma, etc.

Aliás, no geral não consideramos que as formas abreviadas de falar sejam incompatíveis com a grafia original, é simplesmente a forma natural como as palavras soam em fala rápida, não implica que estas tenham de ser escritas doutra maneira.

Por exemplo "já estou a ir para casa", em fala normal toda a gente vai pronunciar "pra", é a forma natural, grafar a palavra como "pra" é totalmente redundante. Já o estou, em fala mais relaxada pode perder o "es", mas não faz qualquer sentido forçar isso na grafia.

Aliás, em fala muito relaxada será pronunciado como "já tô a i pa casa". Mas se o objectivo é legendar para que toda a gente perceba, não faz sentido legendar assim. 

Um bom exemplo em que as legendas não representam a forma abreviada de falar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34ix-Be0Dfg


----------



## Vanda

Então, xis, na looooooonga discussão acima, os portugueses já nos disseram que é o normal por aí, mas aqui, de repente, alguém ''ditou'', porque o quis, que não se emprega na linguagem formal. Acontece que não há respaldo no meio linguístico para isso. Como revisora de textos acadêmicos, faço questão de que apareçam, pra não dar ideia de que ''não se usa'', esta sempre dita por uma pessoa que não é da área.


----------



## guihenning

Acho que os brasileiros "veem com maus olhos" porque estamos tão acostumados a não escrever como falamos que pode soar errado para alguns. Mas meus professores sempre disseram que se pode usar sim.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> De um e dum lêem-se da mesma maneira, tal como de eles e deles, de uma e duma, etc.



Tenho uma pergunta pelos amigos brasileiros. 
Acontece que na fala rápida o "de", em vez de ser reduzido a [ʤ], seja pronunciado [d]? 
Ouço essa pronúncia, se não erro, em "O Samba Tái" cantada pelo Seu Jorge, na frase "O samba andou [d aviɐ̃w] O samba andou [d kanoɐ]". Podem confirmá-lo (pelo contrário, nas outras frases, ele pronúncia [ʤ])?
Mesmo, na canção do João Bosco, "Incompatibilidade de Gênios", na frase "se eu mudo [d ẽʲmpregu]". 

Em outras palavras, pode ser que as vezes não haja diferença de pronúncia entre "de um" e "dum", em português brasileiro? 

Cumprimentos


----------



## guihenning

Eu, pessoalmente, pronuncio "de um" como "djium" (rapidamente) e "dum" como se escreve. 
Distinguo as duas dormas. 
"Filho duma mãe!" /duma/
"Este casaco é de uma pessoa que não conheco" /djiuma/


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado, guihenning.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vanda said:


> Já que o assunto voltou à tona, vejam esta resposta do ciberdúvidas.
> Mais esta.


A curiosidade sobre por que nós os brasileiros não vemos com naturalidade as construções 'dum', 'num', 'noutro' etc trouxe-me até aqui. Infelizmente os línques que você deu já não funcionam, provavelmente, penso eu, porque o Ciberdúvidas deve ter, na pior das hipóteses, eliminado as páginas a que eles nos remetem. _Numa_ outra[1] hipótese, pode ter havido um ataque cibernético ao banco de dados do Ciberdúvidas, desvirtuando a direção dos línques. Penso que, _duma_ só feita, deveríamos aceitar essas construções por econômicas e -- e por que não? -- portuguesíssimas às quais não deveríamos opor tanta resistência. Isso dito, dito isso.

--------------------
[1] Também por economia, poderíamos dizer aqui '_Numoutra_'.


----------



## guihenning

Quem se opõem são uns e outros gramáticos _nonsense _por aí e alguns corretores de provas de vestibulares e ENEM. Pelo menos desses pode-se dizer que há, de fato, uma oposição, porque eu costumo escrever sempre 'dum', 'duma', etc e quando estava na época de pré-vestibular, meus professores recomendavam que eu não contraísse porque pode ser que se me descontassem pontos na hora da correção. Nunca deixei de contrair, mas também nunca perdi pontos por isso, então não é todo mundo que censura e quem o faz, fá-lo por pura ignorância.
O brasileiro comum costuma achar as contrações inadequadas justamente porque seguem exatamente o português falado, e nós não estamos acostumados  a escrever como falamos; está sempre errado (ou pelo menos é o que nos dizem a vida toda). Tem também a ver que a existência das formas contraídas não elimina as formas sem contração mesmo na língua falada, de modo que entre uma forma e outra vejamos as contrações como essencialmente orais e as não contraídas mais 'adequadas' ao português escrito. Deve ser uma questão cultural. Todo mundo diz «eu quero um copo d'água» que tem até um apóstrofo sob a chancela da norma-culta no Brasil, mas ninguém diz que numa receita deve-se adicionar uma «xícara d'açúcar», porque não se tem o hábito de escrever assim. No Brasil, a tradição escrita às vezes parece ter mais influência na pronúncia que o contrário.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vanda said:


> Sim ancia, pode contrair: dele, dela, numa, num...
> 
> Obviamente, como sempre, haverá casos em que as contrações não devem ser feitas. Exemplo.


Vanda, infelizmente esses línques não funcionam mais. Devem ter desabilitado/apagado as páginas.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

guihenning said:


> Quem se opõem são uns e outros gramáticos _nonsense _por aí e alguns corretores de provas de vestibulares e ENEM. Pelo menos desses pode-se dizer que há, de fato, uma oposição, porque eu costumo escrever sempre 'dum', 'duma', etc e quando estava na época de pré-vestibular, meus professores recomendavam que eu não contraísse porque pode ser que se me descontassem pontos na hora da correção. Nunca deixei de contrair, mas também nunca perdi pontos por isso, então não é todo mundo que censura e quem o faz, fá-lo por pura ignorância.
> O brasileiro comum costuma achar as contrações inadequadas justamente porque seguem exatamente o português falado, e nós não estamos acostumados  a escrever como falamos; está sempre errado (ou pelo menos é o que nos dizem a vida toda). Tem também a ver que a existência das formas contraídas não elimina as formas sem contração mesmo na língua falada, de modo que entre uma forma e outra vejamos as contrações como essencialmente orais e as não contraídas mais 'adequadas' ao português escrito. Deve ser uma questão cultural. Todo mundo diz «eu quero um copo d'água» que tem até um apóstrofo sob a chancela da norma-culta no Brasil, mas ninguém diz que numa receita deve-se adicionar uma «xícara d'açúcar», porque não se tem o hábito de escrever assim. No Brasil, a tradição escrita às vezes parece ter mais influência na pronúncia que o contrário.


Verdade. Concordo com você. Enquanto isso, quixotescamente, vou defendendo os meus 'nuns', 'numas', 'noutro(s)', 'doutro(s)', 'aqueloutro(s)' e quejandos. Aliás, 'quejandos' me lembra a queijo, e queijo me dá fome. Vou lá comer um Polenguinho _light_. Valeu a atenção!


----------



## mykka

Cuidado com o "línques", essa palavra não existe. Escreva "links" entre aspas ou itálico, ou então use "ligação" ou "elo" se deseja tão profundamente traduzir a palavra.

Quanto ao assunto, escrevo sempre "dum/duma" a não ser que seja obrigatório separar.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Confesso que errei a grafia. Referi-me aos 'linques' sem acento agudo, palavra essa que o Google não demorou para encontrar como plural de 'linque'.


----------



## xiskxisk

Linque é um aportuguesamento desnecessario de _link_, em português já existe a palavra ligação.


----------



## guihenning

O Houaiss sequer traz 'linque' no léxico; nem consta no dicionário da Academia Brasileira de Letras.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Me _linquei_, i.é., me ferrei.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Não vejo nada de errado com _dum_, _duma_, _num_ ou _numa_. Eu os empregaria _num_ piscar de olhos, _duma_ só feita, _numa_ boa, _num_ discurso formal e informal, e naqueles que rissem de mim eu jogava primeiro um dos sapatos, depois o outro. E depois partiria para os chinelos, as havaianas e o que tivesse nas mãos.


----------



## John1093

regalsun said:


> Olá gente,
> Tenho uma questão sobre o uso das duas palavras. elas são muito usadas? Porque eu normalmente vejo *de um* e *de uma*.
> 
> Muito obrigado.


Bem, existe contração de preposições. Não tenho a certeza de que todas sejam aceitáveis ou obrigatórias, mas pelo sim pelo não, é melhor se fazerem.
de + o = do
em + uma = numa
aquele + outro = aqueloutro
estas + outras = estoutras
Etc...
Porém, as duas últimas podem soar mal, visto que coisas como "di-lo-ia" e "deu-no-lo" não se usam na oralidade, por norma.


----------

